# Clothing photography with a "floating" look.



## Ballistics (Dec 11, 2012)

How do you go about photographing clothing as if it's being worn, and if the person wearing it is invisible so you have a 3D view and can see the tags etc.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 11, 2012)

I would use clear mannequin forms and touch up in post.


----------



## JAC526 (Dec 11, 2012)

tirediron said:


> I would use clear mannequin forms and touch up in post.



Jesus those aren't cheap.


----------



## camz (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's the idea:






Placing the tags in post should be pretty easy.


----------



## bianni (Dec 11, 2012)

Try with the model and then shoot the clothes where the areas like the insides  show and touch up in post.


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 12, 2012)

camz said:


> Here's the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bianni said:


> Try with the model and then shoot the clothes where the areas like the insides  show and touch up in post.



I saw that vid, but what I'm trying to replicate, I don't think is what is being done. I may be wrong. 

http://cdn1.bigcommerce.com/server2..._Pearl_Action__17679.1348511842.1280.1280.JPG

Edit: now that I looked at it blown up, maybe that's exactly what they're doing.


----------



## camz (Dec 12, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the idea:
> ...



Yeah I think so. I can't think of any other way to create structure underneath the clothing.  If you look at the end of the gee's arms, you'll notice the post processing brush strokes.  Looks like you're in business!


----------



## Ballistics (Dec 12, 2012)

Now where to find/buy a mannequin locally, is my next issue.


----------



## camz (Dec 12, 2012)

Plenty of options in Amazon:

Amazon.com: mannequins


----------

